# exFat



## Mike0409 (Feb 12, 2009)

If anyone hasn't heard of exFat, take a look at this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT

Just swapped to exFat on all my portable drives.  I got really frustrated with 4Gb file limitations on my portable drives, as well as limited partition sizes.  And i don't use Linux or any other OS to much (Tho i should probably have a Linux box built just for formatting drives).  And now that there's a patch for XP as well to support compatibility, i believe its worth it.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 12, 2009)

What can it do that ntfs can't atm.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nothing really.  It's just an improvement of FAT32, without the limitations.  Its no competitor really.  Its great for Flashdrives and Portable drives IMO.  But for formats on Desktops/Laptops it's not really worth it.

The only downside is that if you were to link it up to a PS3/Xbox, or certain TV's with USB's it won't read. They don't support the exFat only Fat32.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> If anyone hasn't heard of exFat, take a look at this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
> 
> Just swapped to exFat on all my portable drives.  I got really frustrated with 4Gb file limitations on my portable drives, as well as limited partition sizes.  And i don't use Linux or any other OS to much (Tho i should probably have a Linux box built just for formatting drives).  And now that there's a patch for XP as well to support compatibility, i believe its worth it.



All though my 1st thought was ExFat and how to get rid of that ex gf LMAO.

I knew it mean extended and since XP i've only used fat32 once with it witch was a total fail. There is programs that allow you to see Linux from XP visa versa.

NTFS has always worked best for me.


----------

